# Better for under $50k with snowblower, skid vs. tractor? 2 miles of deep snow on steep dirt road



## milehighwonder (Oct 24, 2021)

Any advice on what would be better for keeping 2 miles of steep and rough dirt road clear of deep snow at 11300 feet in CO?

I currently have an 08 F350 with a Boss 8' power V that I do most plowing with, and an FLU419 Unimog I do pushbacks with. They work, but are older, hard to work on, and just not as reliable as I'd like.

I'm thinking of selling both and trying to have a single machine to do it all, either a tractor or a skid, and definitely with a huge snowblower and bucket and blade either way. Bonus points for fitting inside an 8' tall garage door. Budget would be $50k or less. Enclosed cab needed too. Thanks!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A single stage snowblower.

Where are you at? 11300ft is up there.


Elevation. 
Alma – 10,578 ft
Leadville – 10,152 ft 
are the 2 highest city’s in Co

There both just a hop en a skip from where I lived in Crested Butte at 9000ft.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ho, see your in South Park, lol
Elevation 9,953ft , interesting.









3/4 ton pick up truck with a V plow should work just fine.

A Milehighwonder at 2.14015 miles "high".lol

welcome, to the site, just trying to get a handle as to Wear your at.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

milehighwonder said:


> Any advice on what would be better for keeping 2 miles of steep and rough dirt road clear of deep snow at 11300 feet in CO?
> 
> I currently have an 08 F350 with a Boss 8' power V that I do most plowing with, and an FLU419 Unimog I do pushbacks with. They work, but are older, hard to work on, and just not as reliable as I'd like.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling both and trying to have a single machine to do it all, either a tractor or a skid, and definitely with a huge snowblower and bucket and blade either way. Bonus points for fitting inside an 8' tall garage door. Budget would be $50k or less. Enclosed cab needed too. Thanks!


Not many people winter above 11k feet.
What are other people in the area/close to you elevation using to clear snow?
What's the steepest grade on your driveway?

I know several people that live between 9-10k feet and they prefer older equipment due to its simplicity and ease to work on.
Most are '70's Ford and GM pickups or FJ40's that are chained up on all four corners and all they're used for is plowing snow.
Your $50k budget is aboot $30k low for what you described.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

In Colorado the tree line is around 11,000ft
and your at 11,300ft ,

at About 300 feet back from the drive I would build elephant fencing and find a used snow cat. The wind must drift you in regularly.
Wind blown snow can get hard and deep fast.

So thinking about a little bit more I’ve change my recommendation to a snowcat.




I’m curious as to the name of the mountain you live on?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the 08 gas or diesel?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Maybe a used Snocat/groomer...

https://ttmsnowcats.com/Used-Snowcats-For-Sale/2000-BR-275-Snowcat-for-Sale/


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

seville009 said:


> Maybe a used Snocat/groomer...
> 
> https://ttmsnowcats.com/Used-Snowcats-For-Sale/2000-BR-275-Snowcat-for-Sale/


Wrong color


----------



## milehighwonder (Oct 24, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Ho, see your in South Park, lol
> Elevation 9,953ft , interesting.
> View attachment 222442
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'm on a few acres west of Fairplay and Alma and east of Leadville (as the crow flys). 8 miles of dirt road from Fairplay, the last 2 I maintain because the county refuses. Last and highest full time house on this street and part of this valley. I can hike to the summit of Mt Sherman off my land. It's a challenge living up here but well worth it. Also have an LMC 1200 snowcat, so there's multiple ways out in winter lol.

My main thought is that my rough and rocky road might make my conditions different than the usual answer in a tractor vs skid debate?


----------



## milehighwonder (Oct 24, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Not many people winter above 11k feet.
> What are other people in the area/close to you elevation using to clear snow?
> What's the steepest grade on your driveway?
> 
> ...


I have been the only one moving snow on our street. Might be my current set up isn't worth changing up, but I've priced a new Kubota tractor with a front blower in a 55hp ish size at $45k. I know for a skid I'd be looking at used, but hopefully not too old? Thanks.


----------



## milehighwonder (Oct 24, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> In Colorado the tree line is around 11,000ft
> and your at 11,300ft ,
> 
> at About 300 feet back from the drive I would build elephant fencing and find a used snow cat. The wind must drift you in regularly.
> ...


Too funny, I have an LMC 1200 snowcat, but unfortunately it doesn't have a plow and original plows for them are almost impossible to find. We're in valley of the sun, west of Fairplay and alma. Timberline here is 11,500-11,800, so yes we are in sight of it. The drifts are crazy!


----------



## milehighwonder (Oct 24, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Is the 08 gas or diesel?


08 is a diesel with a Reading utility tool box rear end. I had the DEF deleted as soon as the plow went on.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

We approached Mount Sherman from the Leadville side,
Spent some time in the area.
I was on the Installation crew for Poma that built a chair lift at Copper.

So Your down in the valley along 4mile creek?
Snow blowers are slow And they don’t like rocks and gravel.

Doesn’t your Mogg have a heated cab because you might as well just keep running that, As much as I use to like cats from the lame machine company (once) in the from the 60’s-80’s,, I would sell it and trade it for the Bombi. Thetotally different machines
And keep the mogg.

I’ve seen Imps with snow plows from Boss and Fisher on the front of them.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/grq/d/fort-collins-massey-35-hp-tractor-cab/7396379283.html
This might not be big enough for youreneeds,you're needs, didn't find much else


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Any used high flow skid that will run the Snow Wolf UltraBlower.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Since you are already familiar with Unimogs, If you are going to get a blower, here's one at auction (finishing in less than a day). I think the reserve is $30K because it came up before and was relisted.

325 hp to the blower is in a different class than a skidsteer or tractor mounted machine.

Chain up, keep the blower elevated, and go.

It was an airport blower, so no salt exposure.

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=64&acctid=8304


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

If you can keep the Mogg going, look at Zaugg blowers. 
The main dealer/distributor is located in Commerce City Colorado.

Also you can find Zaugg's for sale used in a few places as well.

https://www.hardlineequipment.com/
https://www.zaugg.swiss/products/snow-blower
https://www.zaugg.swiss/products


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Since you are already familiar with Unimogs, If you are going to get a blower, here's one at auction (finishing in less than a day). I think the reserve is $30K because it came up before and was relisted.
> 
> 325 hp to the blower is in a different class than a skidsteer or tractor mounted machine.
> 
> ...


Thats alot of skin


----------

